# Agility Handling 360- Susan Garrett



## AmberSunrise

Susan Garrett (Say Yes) has a mini video series currently being posted that I think some people might enjoy - the first video is a bit of a retrospective on the path that has led her to be where she is today - very interesting - in addition to the 5 key elements that make a dog & handler start to become a team.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I hope you plan to share the rest of the videos, this one was interesting.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I can  she said feel free to share  

There is also a link you can send to be added to the notification list as well.

http://handling360.com/


----------



## sammydog

Very interesting, I will be checking out the upcoming videos for sure. Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise

The next video is out & very interesting. There is an eBook available as well when you subscribe to the series (no cost)

\www.Handling360.com


----------



## Ljilly28

Thank you for posting this. I really enjoyed it, and admire her.


----------



## sammydog

What do you think about the e book? I have not subscribed yet.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have not completed reading it yet, but from what I have read it is good  Some things that I think I/we kind of subconsciously know and other things that I personally know I have to work on .. she just makes it so clear on what I might need to address


----------

